# Zak George - Dog Whisperer



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am new to this site but I wanted to share something that has been a blessing to me! I found some videos on youtube about how to train your dog to lie down and it led me to a whole series of videos about everything from potty training, discipline, and simple tricks! 

This guys name is Zak George. I think he has a show on Animal Planet but most importantly, he offers free videos on dog training on his youtube and Facebook pages. He posts several videos a week. Almost everything he suggest works for my dog and she is a piece of work! I just rewatched his video on potty training and picked up on a few things that I had been slacking off on. 

I would post links to these pages but I don't want to interfere with any sponsors. He is great though. I have even posted to his Facebook page and he responded on the same day!


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

thanks for mentioning his videos. I watched a few and will definitely be watching a few more in the coming days (can never learn too much information  )

I wish his videos were edited a bit better as some are a bit too wordy at times and drag on too long but still very good information in them


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I _love_ his enthusiasm. His classes must be so much fun.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I've watched his videos, some of his stuff is really good, but honestly, the guy drives me nuts, I find him annoying, but that is just me. Something about him grates on me a bit, it could be (like Kyle mentions) that his videos aren't the best edited and they drag on, which makes his excessive bubbliness (encouraging enthusiasm for some, a excessive to me) a bit much. To each their own though, there are worse out there, and I have watched his stuff for tips, I just grind my teeth a bit when he gets to me, and take the good information for what it is.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Greater Swiss said:


> I've watched his videos, some of his stuff is really good, but honestly, the guy drives me nuts, I find him annoying, but that is just me. Something about him grates on me a bit, it could be (like Kyle mentions) that his videos aren't the best edited and they drag on, which makes his excessive bubbliness (encouraging enthusiasm for some, a excessive to me) a bit much. To each their own though, there are worse out there, and I have watched his stuff for tips, I just grind my teeth a bit when he gets to me, and take the good information for what it is.


I see what you're saying - perhaps that's why he's not my go-to trainer. He does offer a nice contrast to some of the other popular youtube trainers who are a bit more temperate in their delivery. He does make it seem as though _anyone_ can use his techniques and it seems as though he'd offer tons of encouragement and support in person. Heck, he makes me believe I could be a decent trainer and that's a serious accomplishment.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

The thing I like about him is that he explains everything really clearly, and what to do if you make a mistake (like moving too fast for your dog).

I imagine for people who are more advanced with training, the explanations could feel a little excessive, but for a newbie I just feel like they're very clear and in a language that the general population can understand. (or if he uses a more technical term he'll explain what it means) I like to watch his videos with my BF to give him an idea of what good training looks like and how you should be approaching it. 

Some training videos I find can gloss over certain aspects of training something that could trip newbies up, but people used to training might already know to do/not to do. So, I appreciate that he 'covers all the bases' so to speak. I find that he typically answers any questions that pop into my head while watching the video, whereas other trainers I might have to go looking for another video to clarify something.

I also agree that I love his enthusiasm and outlook in general. He always talks about how it's okay to make mistakes and go back a step if you need to and I feel like that's an important message to get across to the average dog owner.

Edit: I can definitely see how his personality might not jive with everyone though.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I find him really annoying too. I prefer Kikopup for youtube training videos. Another thing I don't like is that when I questioned something he did in one of his videos and suggested an alternative in the most pleasant and polite way (and one other person joined in with me) he actually got snarky in his reply to me.

Great that you found something that works well for you though


----------



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

I can definitely see how some people would find him annoying. I agree with Iretho, I am a beginning and he made it seem like anyone could train their dog! I still watch the videos if I'm not sure about something. It's a great tool especially for someone new! I never had to look up any terminology, except to watch other videos that focused on something that he mentioned briefly in another video. Good stuff!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

snb0107 said:


> I would post links to these pages but I don't want to interfere with any sponsors.


 Nice that you're concerned about site sponsors and all, BUT ... whenever someone clicks on a free youtube video I can hear the front doors of a professional training establishment slamming closed for the final time. 

You're amazed that he got back to you ON THE SAME DAY ??? what a shame you can't see the bigger picture. Personal feedback is invaluable. And for many people, it's being sacrificed for the sake of saving a few dollars.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I like him, even though he seems a little hyper at times, and I like his methods.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

petpeeve said:


> Nice that you're concerned about site sponsors and all, BUT ... whenever someone clicks on a free youtube video I can hear the front doors of a professional training establishment slamming closed for the final time.
> 
> You're amazed that he got back to you ON THE SAME DAY ??? what a shame you can't see the bigger picture. Personal feedback is invaluable. And for many people, it's being sacrificed for the sake of saving a few dollars.


I haven't checked out the videos since no youtube at work. I will have a look when I get home though.

But what is wrong with using a variety of available resources, including training classes and free videos and books/dvds from the library etc? 

I've taken training classes but I still like to watch videos, especially for tricks or "fun" things that I cannot justify spending money for. 
Lots of people are in rural areas without good trainers, can't fit a class into their work schedule, or cannot find a local trainer that doesn't go for yank and crank type training or many other barriers to in-person training. The really good strongly positive reinforcement trainer around here is booked to the max all the time, they are certainly not going to slam their doors shut because someone watches videos to learn more.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

petpeeve said:


> Nice that you're concerned about site sponsors and all, BUT ... *whenever someone clicks on a free youtube video I can hear the front doors of a professional training establishment slamming closed for the final time.*
> 
> You're amazed that he got back to you ON THE SAME DAY ??? what a shame you can't see the bigger picture. Personal feedback is invaluable. And for many people, it's being sacrificed for the sake of saving a few dollars.


Not really, most of my clients are young people with easy access to the internet. Their problem is usually that there is such a plethora of information available that they don't know which method is correct, or the best one, or which one to choose because there are so many to choose from.

Even when I don't feel like working with a dog because the problem they are having is boring (for me to work with) and I just send them the information for free, they often come back a couple of weeks later and tell me they need a training session after all because they tried something and they feel like they need professional input, or they just want me to have a look to see if they are doing it right to make sure they don't mess things up by doing it wrong.

So even with all the free information out there, there is plenty of work for dog trainers. And I love that there are so many videos and info out there. Makes it easy to find and send information to clients who need it, without having to make videos or write all the info myself.

AND I spend a lot of time on the forum handing out free info. It's not bad for business.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Greater Swiss said:


> I've watched his videos, some of his stuff is really good, but honestly, the guy drives me nuts, I find him annoying, but that is just me. Something about him grates on me a bit, it could be (like Kyle mentions) that his videos aren't the best edited and they drag on, which makes his excessive bubbliness (encouraging enthusiasm for some, a excessive to me) a bit much. To each their own though, there are worse out there, and I have watched his stuff for tips, I just grind my teeth a bit when he gets to me, and take the good information for what it is.


this, I feel bad saying this about him because he is a good trainer ... but the guy sometimes just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> this, I feel bad saying this about him because he is a good trainer ... but the guy sometimes just rubs me the wrong way.


 Heh, I feel a little better knowing I'm not the only one he rubs wrong....he does seem to be a great trainer, and helps a ton of people. 

As far as the free training videos vs. a trainer goes. Well, Caeda would hardly have been trained at all if it weren't for videos, there was one trainer in town and I'm really glad I learned what I did before I went to her, she wasn't someone whose methods I really liked (Caeda was a puller on leash, she handed me a choke collar...to her credit she asked if it was ok, but wasn't too into trying harder with positive first). Caeda is pretty darn trained now (except for the odd glitch), but I still want to take her to an advanced class....because the actual group classes are, to me, absolutely invaluable. I can learn more from a different trainer, and Caeda will at least get the chance to work around other dogs. Yes, videos can cause some to not go to a trainer, but they also allow people who can't afford or don't have access to a trainer to actually train their dogs a bit. IMO, combining some internet (to understand training styles, and learn basic commands) paired with an actual class is the absolute best.


----------



## gsdhunter (Nov 10, 2013)

I had never heard of him, but I watched some videos and he seems really good! I don't mind his enthusiasm! Lol


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

ireth0 said:


> The thing I like about him is that he explains everything really clearly, and what to do if you make a mistake (like moving too fast for your dog).
> 
> I imagine for people who are more advanced with training, the explanations could feel a little excessive, but for a newbie I just feel like they're very clear and in a language that the general population can understand. (or if he uses a more technical term he'll explain what it means) I like to watch his videos with my BF to give him an idea of what good training looks like and how you should be approaching it.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I personally haven't gained much new knowledge from his videos, but they're definitely geared towards newbies to dogs or dog training. His older videos weren't as clear or well edited IMO but I think his new ones are done great. I actually like his enthusiasm, albeit maybe it's a bit MUCH sometimes, but that's just his personality. I love watching Kikopup videos for specific trick training tutorials, but I find her SO BORING. She is almost robotic in the way she teaches and trains, and a bit too 'scientific' for me. Even when she's saying 'yay's', she doesn't ever seem too excited for me. And her 100% handsoff is kind of annoying to me. I just really don't think there's anything wrong with telling a dog 'no' nicely. I kind of prefer Zak's more 'laid back yet enthusiastic' vibe when working with dogs. Jackson gets bored when I'm too serious, and too 'click. treat. click. treat'. so I really appreciate Zak for that. Don't get me wrong, I am not hating on kikopup - I always watch her videos, and have used them to learn a few tricks, and I really appreciate what she does (I do think her videos are more clear, and list out more steps) but... yeah...


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

What I find with some of the training videos is some never seem to start with an untrained dog. They show the finished result but to someone who knows nothing about training, they do not really explain how they got there. Zak George gives you a really easy step by step way of doing things that even if you have never trained a dog before, you can follow it. I like Kiko pups but she does give the impression if you correct your dog, you are doomed.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

lil_fuzzy said:


> I find him really annoying too. I prefer Kikopup for youtube training videos. Another thing I don't like is that when I questioned something he did in one of his videos and suggested an alternative in the most pleasant and polite way (and one other person joined in with me) he actually got snarky in his reply to me.
> 
> Great that you found something that works well for you though


Ugh I hate people like that and it seems that many professional trainers are like that they think they know it all and how dare a lowly "commoner" correct them


----------



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

I will have to check out Kikopup! Like you all have said, he is great for beginners (which I am) but now I need more advanced information. He is great for teaching your dog fun tricks like roll over or how to play with a frisbee!


----------

